
Spotify overtakes iTunes in Sweden  - prakash
http://digitalmedia.strategyeye.com/article/7NAOEDBJJo/2009/08/26/spotify_overtakes_itunes_in_sweden/
======
look_lookatme
I signed up for spotify through a Euro proxy last week. I'm american.

It's amazing. The sound quality is fantastic. The performance is great. The
selection is out of this world. I don't even care that I don't own the music
I'm listening to.

~~~
jsonscripter
That sounds great. I want it.

But I can't get it. So it's worthless until I can. I'm Canadian.

~~~
look_lookatme
I signed up through some shady anonymous proxy. I had to lie about my postal
code.

I tried to buy premium, but was rejected. I suspect it has to do with the post
code I signed up with or that my card has a New York address.

------
johnfn
I really like Spotify. They say that they tried to outperform piracy, and I
think that they entirely succeeded. It grabs songs faster and more reliably
than piracy ever could. The only problem is that you can't put the songs on
your ipod or something... that would be the icing on the cake.

------
ZeroGravitas
I wonder how big an impact this one app has had on the use of Ogg Vorbis
globally? Though kind of like embedded linux most people are totally unaware
of its use, which is probably how it should be.

